# Dell 530s Heatsink Upgrade



## Ronoman (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a Dell Inspiron 530s Desktop, with a generic heatsink. That heatsink/fan is very close to an opening in my case. I think it would be cool to buy a blue LED case fan and put it on the heatsink to add a blue glow throughout my case. Can i do this? or do i need to buy a special fan for heatsinks only? 

Thank you.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Couple if issues to overcome, the mounting is not standard Intel Dell's heat sinks screw through the motherboard into the case back-plate the Intel retail design attaches to the motherboard. Dell is also known to use a proprietary 5 wire fan on most models, replacing with a 4 wire will give you CPU fan failure warning on boot. And then there is the tight clearance in the slim line case, a tower heat sink simply will not fit.


----------



## Ronoman (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd like to just replace the Fan itself(If possible) and leave the heatsink alone.
Here is what i was thinking(see attachment)

RED=What i have now
BLUE=What id like to do


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can try it but the Dell bios is pretty picky about fan load and giving failure messages on boot, measure the fan mounting in millimeters I'm thinking it's 80 or 92 mm all your going to find is a 3 wire fan, which if you use a fan controller panel, hook the panel up to a 4pin molex from the PSU and leave the Dell CPU fan hooked to the MB you'll loose automatic control and only have manual through the fan controller. Or it may be best to just mount the led fans to the case as intakes and hook to the controller panel.


----------



## Ronoman (Jun 27, 2011)

If there is a failure message on boot will it allow me to continue? Or do i have to fix the problem before i can use windows? The CPU fan is 80mmX80mmX25mm, this is the fan i want to replace it with
CompUSA.com | AF0029 | Thermaltake AF0029 Thunderblade Clear LED Fan

GREEN= what you are thinking?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

On the 530 I'm not sure, I've seen different Dell models do both allow you to press F1 to continue and others simply fail post and stop at the fan failure.
For the price get one, plug it in and try it.


----------



## Ronoman (Jun 27, 2011)

ok. thanks for your help

EDIT: I just turned off my computer and unplugged my side fan (3-pin) and nothing happened at boot, no errors, no messages just a normal boot!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No it's not published, looking at the Bios options there is not an option to disable the fan warning like the older models. 
530 system setup


I think the only way to know is either someone else that has tried it on the same model comes by the thread or to try the new fan.


----------



## Ronoman (Jun 27, 2011)

I just turned off my computer and unplugged my side fan (3-pin) and nothing happened at boot, no errors, no messages just a normal boot!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Chassis fan will not show a error only the CPU fan.


----------



## Ronoman (Jun 27, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> The Chassis fan will not show a error only the CPU fan.


I know, i was just making sure. Because if i do use the Fan controller i wont be unplugging the CPU fan anyway. 

But just for kicks i turned off comp and unplugged the CPU fan and the side one. I got a "CPU fan failure" message, then it said F1 to continue or F2 to setup.. i hit F1 and i booted fine! It looks like i should be able to use the Blue LED fan i want, right?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes you'll just need to make sure if you get the message that the board is still controlling the fan speed, should be easy to tell by sound, it'll get louder as you load the PC.


----------



## Ronoman (Jun 27, 2011)

ok. thanks. i just ordered
CompUSA.com | ULT40061 | Ultra 4 Channel Fan Controller
and
CompUSA.com | AF0029 | Thermaltake AF0029 Thunderblade Clear LED Fan
ill update you when i get them, which should be next week


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Let us know


----------



## Ronoman (Jun 27, 2011)

I shall!!

Thanks again for your help! i appreciate it!!


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

If replacing the fan with a new one fails, you can also just add LED to the existing fan. If you search for my HTPC project:Superconductivity (still in progress a year later...) in this forum I did it with a 200mm fan. I had existing LED holes in the frame, but a drill, a soldering iron, and some careful patience can take care of that.


----------



## Ronoman (Jun 27, 2011)

OK. ill try that.. but the stupid fan wont ship it says unavailable
CompUSA.com | AF0029 | Thermaltake AF0029 Thunderblade Clear LED Fan


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Just to make sure we're all on same page (I'd done this before to skirt Dell's stuff)

Keep the original CPU fan plugged into it's header. The old ones had a proprietary connector so that you didn't have a choice. Plug the new fan into the power supply molex.

What I did on mine, I just re-oriented it as a spot fan (basically, hung it from the ceiling over the hard drive)


----------



## Ronoman (Jun 27, 2011)

UPDATE!

I got my fan controller today!! It appears Dell doesn't like standard drive bays, I had extra space on both sides. I stuck 2 shims on either side(see attachments) Dell also invented a fan plug, it had 4pins instead of 3pins like most fans. I had to cut off the side of one of the connectors (See attachments, sorry my phone wouldn't focus on the connector) But after all of that i got it to work!!! Now im waiting for my blue LED fan, it should be here Friday. Thanks for your help Wrench


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Dell uses drive rails, a piece of metal or plastic the screws into the drive(or fan controller in this case) and then slides and locks into the case.

Appears you have it working I see the glow from the controller did you get the desired effect from the fan?


----------



## Ronoman (Jun 27, 2011)

Yea. My dad's Alienware has rails, but my tiny Dell doesnt

Yes it is working perfectly. Now i just need my blue LED one


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The rails would be on the drive, if it's an empty drive bay, you would not have any(although Dell would be happy to sell you some)


----------

